# 1st Year beek in CO



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

welcome Jane


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome. If you want to learn about the bees that you have in your box you should look at them every ten days or so. Staring at a box is tough learning.


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

I also am a hands on person and love checking in on the girls. Welcome from another new beek!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you. I have been trying to reach a balance between looking in there and not disturbing them too much.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

A week to 10 days between inspections this time of year is about right. TB hives can present different challenges to your managing them, as you will get to know. You can also learn a lot by just observing your bees and not opening up the colony.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jane! Bees do not have any signs saying they are queenless at the front door. Biology wise every 18 to 21 days is good. Significant events happen in that time.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Welcome neighbor Jane!! Limiting examinations to once a year is pretty extreme; not only does it prevent you from helping them (or even knowing) if they get into a little trouble, but it prevents you from beginning to learn from them! Things like what a good brood pattern looks like, what pollen they're storing, how much stores they have and how comb drawing is going, on and on. 

Let your instinct guide you and start befriending the girls . You'll both benefit.


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Ben! My husband just told me the moderator lived in Lyons! I was hoping to meet someone from the area! Maybe I can watch you work your hives some day??

I also thought waiting a year was extreme which is why I have looked in the hive every 3-4 weeks. In June I started to do a hive inspection and got about 1/2 way before the bees let me know it wast time to leave them alone. I wasn't sure if what I was seeing was normal or not (there seemed to be alot of empty cells). Anyway - I hope to learn more. I love having bees!


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's nice welcome! I can see from the many comments that I really need to look in on the girls more often.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome, I have an uncle and a couple of cousins that live in Longmont.


----------



## Baybee Jane (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks! Are your Uncle and Cousins beekeepers as well?


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

No


----------

